# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  هذه قواعد دان زنجر في التداول ... فماهي قواعدك انت؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الشامري

> ** بداية احب أن أنوه على أن ما سأذكره من معلومات قمت بترجمته (على حسب فهمي) وليست ترجمه معتمدة من قبل هيئات متخصصه .
> * القواعد المذكورة تمثل رأي رجل صاحب خبرة طويله في مجال الأسهم ... قد نتفق معه في كل ما قال وقد نختلف معه في كل ما قال وقد نؤيد بعض الجزئيات بينما نعارض جزئيات أخرى. 
> * النقاش مستحب حول قواعد التداول حتى نثري بعضنا البعض.
> * الغرض الأساسي من طرح الموضوع هو الاستفادة العامه. 
> وفقكم الله ...*

 *نبذه سريعه :*   دان زنجر متداول ومحلل فني محترف ... هو صاحب اكبر نسبة ربح في تاريخ السوق لصالح محفظته الشخصيه خلال عام , وهو يحمل الرقم القياسي في ذلك (بمعنى الكلمه) , فقد ربح خلال سنه واحدة بنسبة مئويه مقدارها 29233% من محفظته الشخصيه (اي يبا الرقم  صحيح ..... تسعه وعشرون الفا ومئتان وثلاثه وثلاثين بالمئه) , كما انه حامل الرقم القياسي لجني الارباح الشخصيه لمدة عام ونصف أيضا. 
 كان لدان زنجر برنامج تلفزيوني يقدمه اسبوعيا في قناة اقتصاديه في لوس انجلس , كما ان لديه في الوقت الحالي برنامجا إذاعي اسبوعي يحمل اسم Money Matters في محطة KFNN الاقتصاديه (كل يوم جمعه من 6:00 pm الى 7:00 pm بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة) 
وهذا رابط الاذاعه لمن اراد الاستماع http://www.kfnn.com/listen.asp 
درس دان زنجر نماذج الشارت لمدة 10000 ساعه خلال ال 15 سنه الماضيه , ويكون اختياره للسهم على اساس النموذج الفني بالإضافه لاختياره الأسهم ذات المعدل النمو العالي (40% على الأقل) ويكون عدد اسهمها المطروح للتداول قليل (Low Number of Shares) ........ هذه الخواص تسهل عملية انفجار السهم . 
الموقع الشخصي لدان زنجر : www.chartpattern.com   *قواعد دان زنجر لتداول :*   هذه القواعد تناسب الشخص صاحب ردة الفعل السريعه , وبالطبع تحتاج الى خبرة وتمرس والتزام بهذه القواعد ... بمعنى آخر تحكم بالتردد   *1.*	يجب ان تتأكد بأن السهم المراد شراؤه قد شكل نموذجا واضحا من نماذج التحليل الفني .... اي  ابتعد عن الشارت الغامض .   *2.*	اشتر السهم عند الارتداد او عند اعطاء النموذج على الشارت اشارة الشراء , تأكد من كمية التداول وايضا عليك بمعرفة معدل كمية التداول على السهم لثلاثين يوم .... اذا لم تستطع ان تشتري السهم في البداية وكان قد ارتفع 5% فما فوق فلا تدخل .   *3.*	كن سريعا في بيع سهمك لانه سرعان ما سيعود الى الهبوط .. ولا تنسى ان تفعل ايقاف الخسائر (ستوب لوز) .. (هذا بالنسبة لأسهم الانفجار) .   *4.*	قم ببيع 20 الى 30% من كمية الاسهم التي اشتريتها بعد ان يرتفع السهم 15 الى 20% من نقطة الاختراق.   *5.*	احتفظ بأقوى سهم لديك لأطول مدة وقم ببيع الاسهم التي لم تعد تصعد او اصبحت بطيئة الحركه ....... تذكر الأسهم تكون جيدة فقط حين تكون متحركه للأعلى .   *6.*	ابحث وتعرف على مجموعة الأسهم القويه واتبعها ... واجعل اختيارك للأسهم في نطاق هذه المجموعه .   *7.*	بعد ان يتحرك السوق لمدة طويله , ستكون اسهمك هشه امام عمليات البيع مما قد يجعلها تهبط بشكل عنيف وسريع بصورة لن تصدقها .... تعلم نقاط الانعكاس من خلال التحليل الفني ... وذلك اما عن طريق الشموع اليابانيه او النماذج الفنيه التي تدل على انعكاس الاتجاه .
 (أحد المراجع التي تفيد بذلك : Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, by Bulkowski.) .   *8.*	تذكر بأن تحرك السهم يحتاج الى كمية تداول , لذلك ابدأ بالتعرف على سلوك كميات التداول لسهمك , واعرف ردة فعل السهم لقفزات كميات التداول (الفوليوم) , تستطيع ان تراها على الشارت نفسه , كمية التداول هي المفتاح لحركة سهمك وهي مفتاح نجاح الحركه او فشلها .   *9.*	كثير ما ترى أسهم التوصيات مع نقاط دخول محددة , ولكن ...... لا يعني ذلك ان الدخول السليم يكون بمجرد ملامسة نقطة الدخول ...... عليك اولا ان ترى حركة السهم ومقارنتها مع كمية التداول وكذلك وضع السوق بشكل عام ... بعد كل هذا يتم الشراء.   *10.*	لا تستخدم المارجن أبدا الا عندما تتنقن قراءة السوق وتتقن قراءة الشارت وتتحكم بعواطفك ... المارجن (الهامش) قد يؤدي بك الى الإفلاس .  
لمزيد من الاطلاع اليكم المصدر : http://www.chartpattern.com/10_golden_rules.html

----------


## الشامري

اشكر حرصكم على افادة الجميع بتثبيت الموضوع ....  
بالنسبه لي القاعده العاشرة عندي تحفظ عليها وذلك بسبب وضعها من الناحيه الشرعيه ..... طبعا يمكن يكون هناك آراء مخالفه وآراء مؤيدة .... ولكني احببت ان ابدي وجهة نظري . 
لاحظ أن دان زنجر يركز على الاسهم القابله للانفجار بشكل كبير  ..... وذلك باستخلاصها بالتحليل الفني  وبشيء من التحليل الأساسي .... 
لو قارنا قواعد دان زنجر لوجدنا ان قواعده تختلف قليلا عن قواعد جون ميرفي ... لماذا ؟ 
ذلك لان طبيعة تداول كل منهما ليس بالضرورة ان تكون متطابقه ..... وفي النهايه كلاهما ناجح في تداوله   *أما آن لنا ان نكون أكثر وضوحا مع أنفسنا بتحديد قواعدنا الخاصه في التداول*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## سند

اخي الشامري السلام عليكم 
هل المارجن الذي ذكره السيد دان زنجر في النقطة العاشرة وتحفظت انت عليها هو عقود الاوبشن التي نتعاطى معها
ولكم فاااااائق الشكر والتقدير  
---------------------------------------اخوكم سند---------------------------------------

----------


## الشامري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخوي سند 
المارجن يختلف عن عقود الأوبشن ....... المارجن قرض ربوي 
اللي فهمته من أخونا عياد إن المارجن من الناحية الشرعية يختلف في العملات عما هو في الأسهم
ففي الأسهم حرام .... أما في العملات فهو جائز
بس الصراحة ماني فاهم بالضبط نقطة الاختلاف  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## محمدفراج

بصراحه  موضوع  ممتاز جدا  ويستحق  ان يرفع    
تحياتي للكاتب (( ولو انني لا اتعامل  في الاسهم الامريكيه  ولكن انشاء الله في القريب  العاجل ))  
وتحياتي ايضا  للجميع

----------


## Mohammed.A.M

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الشامري على هذا الموضوع الممتاز

----------


## nokia8310i

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------


## إهداء

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## abusamak

how to make your stop loss point
thanks

----------


## ابوابراهيم

ماهي القواعد التي يمكن الاستفادة منها في العملات ؟

----------


## google

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## meshal_q8

السلام عليكم  
شلونك  يالشامري , اعتقد انت صاحبنا في المؤشر ,  افتقدناك  يالشامري 
موضوع رائع مشكور عليه

----------


## zon

:A006:  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## yousefalbanna

موضوع متميز وشكرا وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## basil

الشمري // كيف يمكن الدخول الى تجارة الفوركس عن طريق شركه امنه وتتبع الطريقه الاسلاميه  :Thumb:

----------


## basil

هل تجارة الفوركس شرعيه اصلا ام غير شرعيه

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> هل تجارة الفوركس شرعيه اصلا ام غير شرعيه

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html

----------


## officerq80

السلام عليكم , يعطيك العافيه اخوي الشامري وجزاك الله خير على هالموضوع الجيد و اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل مجهودك لافادت اخوانك في الله في ميزان حسناتك .
وبانتضار جديدك .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## عمر حلاق

للرفع والإستفادة

----------


## Love For Ever

اشكرك على الموضوع

----------

